# Dr Laural makes Hospice call to Hooch



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm thinking she is prescribing lots of rest for her best bud.  Laurel is the best kind of doctor.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

With medicine like that you should be better in no time!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That looks like the best of medicine !!!!!! I think she was trying to kidnap you and bring you home.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> That looks like the best of medicine !!!!!! I think she was trying to kidnap you and bring you home.


Hospice actually turned out to be a pretty good place. Alot better than the hospital. THe dogs could come I had a private screen porch if that lake had been a lake with fish I might still be there. LOL


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Laurel looks like quite the snuggle-bug! Nothing in the world like a good snuggle!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good to see you online Hooch. Are you home now?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Soooo sweet. Better than any medicine they could possibly give you!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Good to see you online Hooch. Are you home now?


Actually I am visiting my mother's this evening so I could get online for a few. Seems my computer was even sicker than I am. But I am home and planning on staying there. Should be back online the end of next week if everything works out.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww...nothing better then you're pal coming to see you


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hooch, glad to hear you are back home. Roxy is patiently waiting to meet and share a Varsity dog with you. are you up for a Braves game in the near future? Denise


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

No wonder they call them therapy dogs Hooch!
Did Dr. Laurel charge you for the visit? ( treats)
Glad you are home and sorry Georgia lost. : (


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

daddysgirl said:


> Hooch, glad to hear you are back home. Roxy is patiently waiting to meet and share a Varsity dog with you. are you up for a Braves game in the near future? Denise


I am always up for that. I know where all the hospitals are near the staduim are located. ROFLMBO


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Laurel is the nicest nurse that you have. She looks like she is taking great care of you. In that second picture Bama looks just like his Aunt Laurel


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hooch, those pictures are precious. She missed you. Glad to see you home.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Thse are the sweetest pics I've seen in a long time! And I love that Laurel too.. what a beauty! She was missing just a day or two before dax was and I said a few prayers for her along with the Hoochies  (as did the whole forum)

Thanks for posting those! I really enjoyed seeing those and glad to know you got to see your girl and snuggle with her at Hospice!


Tiffany


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

The best medicine there is! Dr. Laurel looks pretty happy to be with her Dad. Glad you're home, Hooch, and it sounds like you're feeling better.
Jon


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

You are so lucky to have Dr. Laurel....she sure looks cuddly.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww, that's just precious!
I agree with the others - they're the best medicine in the world.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

No better medicine, that's for sure. Totally Golden. I'm glad she got to visit. Also really glad you got to go home!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You certainly have a beautiful nurse!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh what wonderful photos!!!!!!!!!!!! Love IS the best medicine


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

oh my hooch, you have one cute nurse there !!: glad she was there to help keep your spirits up.

glad to hear your home!!! we've missed you! hello to cindy & tyler:wave:
mason & I sent you a card........ did you get it??
Debbie & mason


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Now that is the best kind of medical care....friendly, helpful...and not overcharging....just a good cuddle will settle the bill...LOL That is great they let the dogs come visit, really makes it more homey!! Good to see you back online...can't wait to see you back posting!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Glad U R Home Ggreat Looking Doc And Only Charges Love & Food 4 Her Fee. Darn Cheap Fee


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

What wonderful medicine Dr. Laurel is! Now you just follow her lead, and snuggle up and get some good rest. It's great to hear from you. :wavey:


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hooch, looks like you're in a holiday camp, and that visit from Dr Laural was the best medicene you could get


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Nothing like a visit from Laurel to lift your spirits!!! Prayers still said for your recovery.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I bet she makes a great nurse! You couldn't ask for a better visitor.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

What a lucky guy to have such a hot blonde for a nurse!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr. Laurel looks to be taking good care of you! probably the best looking doctor you've seen in a while. Good to hear that you're home.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Awwww that's great that she got to visit! What a good lookin' nurse


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

best looking Doc, I've ever seen, bet it made yu feel so much better having her visit


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awwh! I'm sure that brightened up your day a lot


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Glad to see you're able to post again. They reserve the Hot Blonde Nurses for only Very Special Patients...You must have been a very good boy!  Hope you're feeling much better Hooch, you deserve to!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Best emotional medicine one could ask for  Furry buddies are the best!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Hooch those pictures are precious! That is some special doc you've got there! It's good to see you and to hear you are anywhere but that hospital!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Love the bedside manner!!! Wish all docs looked that good!!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hooch what a beautiful nurse you have there! How are you, are you home?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

So glad you are home!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wow Hooch, I wish all Dr.'s were like that. Hope all is getting better.


----------

